# Hilfe Auswahl HMI & SPS Hersteller



## FlorianAmann (24 Mai 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen,

 ich möchte euch gerne nach  eurer erfahrenen Meinung fragen, welcher Hersteller für mich geeignet  ist.
 Mein Ziel ist es SPS Steuerungen  mit Visualisierung für Biogasanlagen zu erstellen. Das  Programm/Visualisierung sollte sich eigentlich pro Biogasanlage (ca. 10  pro Jahr) nur minimal ändern. Dazu sollte eine Steuerung mit ca. 120  digital E/A und 16 analog Eingänge ausreichen. Bisher ließ die Firma es  immer mit einer S 7 und WinCC realisieren, wobei das zu teuer ist.
 Ich selbst, habe  Erfahrungen mit S7 und Möller, wobei das nur nebensächlich ist. Ich  werde mich dafür wohl in etwas neues einarbeiten, allerdings wollte ich  wie gesagt erst mal euren fachmännischen Rat erfragen, in was am besten.

 Speziell möchte ich euch noch  fragen, was Ihr von PRIMA haltet und ob das für mich geeignet ist? Oder Klöckner Möller mit scharnagl.com oder Aquasys von schraml.de?


 Vielen Dank für eure  Antworten und noch nen schönen Abend

 Beste Grüße

 Florian Amann


----------



## david.ka (25 Mai 2010)

Hallo,
das von Geiger Möller kenne ich nicht.
Mit Schraml  habe ich ein Projekt realisiert und muss sagen, dass es nicht unbedingt zu meinen Favoriten zählt.

vielleicht kann dir das weiterhelfen:
http://www.spsforum.de/showthread.php?t=35014&highlight=david&page=2


----------



## Spooner (25 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

also die Hardware würde ich schon bei S7 belassen. Vielleicht kannst du eine kleinere CPU nehmen, die dann auch viell billiger wird. Wenn du da irgendeinen
Exoten verbaust, spart man an der falschen Stelle. Würde mal behaupten eine Anlage mit S7 kann auch fast jede Automatiesierungsbude vor Ort warten und betreuen. Fernwartungen oder ähnliches ist auch kein Problem.
Ersatzteile ist auch kein Problem.

Es gibt einige SCADA Hersteller die mit vielen CPUs können. Vielleicht kannst du da etwas sparen wenn du dir einen anderen suchst. Ist aber das selbe Problem bei Änderungen oder Service durch andere Firmen. Hast du Touchpanels oder einen PC ? Vielleicht WinCC flex? Schau dir mal iFix an,
die könnten recht interessant sein.

Denke aber nicht das du sehr viel sparen wirst wenn du die CPU und die Visu tauschst. Das selbe meinte ich auch (Visu), aber gegen einige andere Hersteller war Siemens ein Schnäppchen.
Man meint immer das Siemens teuer ist, aber mit vernünftig ausgehandelten Rabatten nimmt sich das nicht mehr viel bis gar nichts zu den Nieschenanbietern.

Gruß


----------



## SPS.at (25 Mai 2010)

Hallo Florian!

S7-412
CP443
Peripheriebaugruppen mit ET200S
Visualisierung Wonderware Intouch

hört sich vielleicht teuer an aber alles was du nicht in die hardware reinsteckst steckst du doppelt und 3fach in das softwarengineering!
hardware zahlt meistens der kunde software meistens du!
grüße

thomas


----------



## FlorianAmann (27 Mai 2010)

Erst mal  vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

david.ka:
"das von  Geiger Möller kenne ich nicht."

Sorry,  ich weiß nicht wieso ich Geiger schrieb. Ich meinte Klöckner Möller 

http://www.moeller.net    als alternative zur S7.




Spooner:

"Hast du  Touchpanels oder einen PC ? Vielleicht WinCC flex?"
Bisher  immer PCs.





SPS.at:
"hardware  zahlt meistens der kunde software meistens du!"


Es ist  so, dass ich fest bei der Firma arbeite. Also da ist kein Unterschied,  die Gesamtkosten sollten gering werden.





"hört  sich vielleicht teuer an aber alles was du nicht in die hardware  reinsteckst steckst du doppelt und 3fach in das softwarengineering!"


Hier habe  ich mir gedacht, nachdem das Programm pro Biogasanlage ziemlich gleich  bleibt, müsste sich doch eine günstigere Hardware/Visualisierung mit  mehr Softwareengineering abzahlen oder?



Über  Victory von scharnagl.com oder PRIMA  keine Erfahrungen?


iFix und Wonderware Intouch werde ich mir  mal genauer anschauen, danke!


Beste Grüße


Florian


----------



## MSB (27 Mai 2010)

Jetzt mal das Pferdchen andersrum ...

OK, die Steuerung ist jetzt von den EA's so ne mittelgroße Kleinsteuerung ...
Also grob geschätzt irgendwas im Bereich Siemens 313/314 ...
Gerne auch Microinovation (Möller) ...
Oder Wago ...
Oder Beckhoff ...

Die Visu:
Welche Anforderungen werden an die Visu gestellt?
Nur klassisches B+B, also ein paar Bildchen mit Farbumschlag/Parameter ...
Oder Reportfunktionalitäten, Datenbankanbindung ...
So auf den ersten Blick erscheint WinCC nämlich mächtig überdimensioniert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## FlorianAmann (28 Mai 2010)

das Pferdchen andersrum...? 

Datenbankanbindung  ja, Reportfunktionaltität wäre hilfreich, ja. Denn Report kann ich aber  doch dann von der Datenbank erstellen lassen oder?

Beste Grüße

Florian


----------



## IA Europe (31 Mai 2010)

*Ignition SCADA*

Hallo Florian,

so frisch wie ich hier im Forum bin, so frisch auf dem Weg nach Deutschland ist auch die SCADA-Lösung die ich in die Diskusion einbringen möchte.
Die Software heißt Ignition und kommt aus Californien von Inductive Automation, bei denen ich angestellt bin. Damit es kein böses Blut gibt beschränke ich mich auf das Wesentliche.


Ignition ist ein SCADA das Webtechnologie nutzt, mit Zugriff zum Netzwerk kannst du Klienten aufrufen (zB alle Biogasanlagen aus einem zentralen Büro überwachen) oder den Designer zum Projektdesign (Fernwartung).
Konsequenterweise lizenzieren wir nur den Server -> keine rationierten Tags, keine Entwicklungslizenz.
Standardlösung ist es eine SQL Datenbank an den Server zu koppeln.
Ebenso zum Stichwort Kosten: Klienten-, Projektdesigner- und Serversoftware sind in Java Programmiert, dh du kannst Linux nutzen.
Reporting und Charting gehören zum Umfang der Software und sind keine extra Module...
schau einfach mal hier rein, dort findest du auch einen Link zu unserer Website.

Schönen Gruß Johannes


----------



## FlorianAmann (14 September 2010)

Hallo,

jetzt habe ich nochmal eine ganz konkrete Frage, sollte ich mich für Wincc entscheiden oder für Wincc flex?
So  wie ich das gesehen hab, kann ich bei der advanced Version von Wincc  flex auch PCs programmieren, Prozesswerte archivieren und Reports wären  auch möglich.
Wie sieht da eure Empfehlung aus? Oder ein Link bei dem die  Unterschiede genau beschrieben sind wäre auch sehr hilfreich.

Beste Grüße

Florian


----------



## FlorianAmann (1 Oktober 2010)

Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen? Alles was ich bisher herausgefunden habe ist das Wincc für umfangreichere und komplexere Anlagen gedacht ist. Aber ab wann ist es komplexer?
Kann wincc flex auch ausreichen? Preislich ist mir flex natürlich lieber.


----------

